# squats... no, really



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone else spot that's squats get a mention on page 405 of the new rule book? Anyone going to be doing a squat guard army?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm, so I could use them again?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd feel duty bound, for some reason I've developed a fondness for "short" things, like I got a gnoblar army and I'm going Asura in Guild Wars 2 etc etc.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice spot Rev. As you read on they make it sound like they're still about. They list Beastmen and 3 other abhuman races, and detail their whereabouts. Then say that the remainder (as i read it Ratlings and Squats) are all across the Imperium, living in fully colonised planets to small colonies...

Space Doorfs are coming!


----------



## PlagueMarineXenon (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw this as well. Perhaps some new additions to the IG?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a soft spot for Dwarves. And as I'm having trouble deciding on what kind of IG I'd field with my Orks, I'll wait and see if the Squats return (Gork and Mork only know how much more boyz and their toyz I have to paint anyway). And I think it would actually be hilarious to ally two traditional enemies (though I'd probably run them more with my Salamanders and go with the whole hammer and anvil motif).

It will be interesting to see if they'll release a whole new line--some of the squat models I've seen have not aged well (the bikes in particular).


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

My store manager was mad when he saw that.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

White Dwarf chapter approved armies/allies are going to come back, Im calling it.. (no rumor just my guess)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

redmapa said:


> White Dwarf chapter approved armies/allies are going to come back, Im calling it.. (no rumor just my guess)


It already happened.
*Points to sisters of battle*


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Necrosis said:


> It already happened.
> *Points to sisters of battle*


That's not an army, its just something for ward to retcon


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

They were eaten, GW should get over it


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe they have found somewhere to live in the Tau Empire, or have been shining Necrons in their Tomb Worlds? The choices are endless!


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe the nids got tired of bad players saying how crap nids are because THEY can't win with them that they threw the squats back up just to try and stop them moaning about them and concentrate on a real problem.

Or matt ward loves short fat men with beards...or chubby hairy kids


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been thinking about picking up some of Hasslefree's Grymn models to use as maybe-Squat Henchman squads for a Coteaz army, so this gets me interested.
(example: http://www.hfminis.co.uk/shop?category=miniatures~grymn-heavy-infantry )

Of course, the Squats got eaten because back in the day Byan Ansell was the only guy at GW who liked them and no-one much liked him, so when he left the rest of the design team took revenge. Perhaps they've grown up a bit now


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

There's also what appears to be a Zoat on p198.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dînadan said:


> There's also what appears to be a Zoat on p198.


What is a Zoat?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> What is a Zoat?


Tyranid diplomat/trader/translator!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Necrosis said:


> Tyranid diplomat/trader/translator!


Ok. Is that a unit that was previously removed?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

By diplomat you mean the guy responsible of convincing the planet that being eaten is the best thing ever, right?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok. Is that a unit that was previously removed?


Ya, it was removed in like 2nd edition or something like that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Ya, it was removed in like 2nd edition or something like that.


correct, they didnt really fit with the new direction of 40k and the changes to the nids so they went along with the steeler cults and squats and some other units at the time.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 29, 2011)

Majere613 said:


> I've been thinking about picking up some of Hasslefree's Grymn models to use as maybe-Squat Henchman squads for a Coteaz army, so this gets me interested.
> (example: http://www.hfminis.co.uk/shop?category=miniatures~grymn-heavy-infantry )


I know, right?

I was planning on getting some allied guard and damn I already wanted to put sci-fi dwarves in there just for the sake of having squats, but now? On the double.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Zoats were epic. I remember in the 'Space Marine' novel one rips off a space marines head with his bear hands. 

The Tyranids ate my Squats is really just an gaming urban legend. It was apprently said once at a Gamesday during a Q&A just to shut people up about going and on about when are squats getting a codex.

Maybe GW think they can slide them in somewhere, but I thought the production schedule was pretty full. But if they make them people will be pissed off that they are not as good as squats used, or they are not squats like we remember. On this I don't this GW can win. Damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

humakt said:


> Maybe GW think they can slide them in somewhere


I'm fairly certain it's just a nod to the (older) fans



humakt said:


> But if they make them people will be pissed off that they are not as good as squats used, or they are not squats like we remember. On this I don't this GW can win. Damned if they do and damned if they don't.


Or pissed off that they took up a space that Eldar/Tau/BT/The A-Team could have had


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought squats where coming in as allies to the Tau?


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> I'm fairly certain it's just a nod to the (older) fans


Yep. Just like the Slaan references in the last 3 rulebooks. Its an amusing nod, nothing more.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I thought squats where coming in as allies to the Tau?


I would accept that gladly just to have spess dwaffs back in 40k!


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Squats in 40k would have to be in power armor otherwise the term "Space Smurfs" would be wasted.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I would accept that gladly just to have spess dwaffs back in 40k!


Yep - seems to be the case. They're being hailed as "Demuirg". Doesn't sound very dwarfie, until you check out their original roots in BFG.

_“They are aliens, granted. But if ever I witness another creature so furiously keen to wipe out the greenskinned scum, it could be a ship’s plasma-rat and I wouldn’t think twice about having them fight by my side.” - Rogue Trader Ennumerius Skurien _

If that description doesn't scream "DWARF", nothing will.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I thought squats where coming in as allies to the Tau?


You're thinking of the Demiurg, which aren't related to the Squats at all. It was just GW's way of attempting to try to use the the dwarf archetype in the game. 

However, the Demiurg are an alien race, where the Squats are just short, robust humans who evolved to adapt to high gravity planets.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok. Is that a unit that was previously removed?


More or less. The Tyranids got reinvented for 2nd Edition, and the Zoats no longer really made any sense with the revised back story, so they were written out as being mostly eaten.


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

Squats died when Gazkgull retreated from Armageddon, he kill the squat worlds.....


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

If my memory serves me well, I seem to recall that Squats (tm) were killed off because their original designer and owner of the IP fell out with GW and left - taking squats with him.

For GW to bring back the dwarves in some form, IP rights had to be carefully monitored, thus the Demuirg.

Essentially though, they are the same thing - tech savvy short robust aliens (the only major difference, not being abhumans) who prefer their own company in general and absolutley detest greenskins.

Screams "DWARF" to me.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I had this cut-n-pasted somewhere, it just took a while to find.

So here is Jervis Johnson on the reason the squats were squatted.



> I know I shouldn't get drawn on this... but... can't... resist
> 
> Seriously, a couple of points just so you can have an informed debate based on the real reasons that Squats are no longer available. Be warned, it is going to be hard reading for people that like the Squat background.
> 
> ...


I got this from a now-defunct website. Here's the link via Wayback Machine: http://web.archive.org/web/20060129...ic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=2532&whichpage=3

Just scroll down to the sixth post.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

DecrepitDragon said:


> If my memory serves me well, I seem to recall that Squats (tm) were killed off because their original designer and owner of the IP fell out with GW and left - taking squats with him.
> 
> For GW to bring back the dwarves in some form, IP rights had to be carefully monitored, thus the Demuirg.


This is a persistent rumor, but has been debunked. There was never a trademark issue with the Squats. There were new Squat models made well after he left. Squats went away because of the reasons mentioned above by Jervis.


Corporal Punishment 69 said:


> Squats died when Gazkgull retreated from Armageddon, he kill the squat worlds.....


Definitely not, lol.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> This is a persistent rumor, but has been debunked. There was never a trademark issue with the Squats. There were new Squat models made well after he left. Squats went away because of the reasons mentioned above by Jervis.


Fair enough - as I said, it was from an old memory.

The point still stands, and seems to be backed up by Jervis, that Demuirg are indeed a second attempt at Space Dwarves (dwarfs?). So whilst they may not actually be "dwarves" or "squats", they are intended to fill that slot in the 40K universe.


----------

